# Have to start an Airborne thread...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Carpe Diem with a custom anodization in a Japanese/karate related motif. Actually my wife's bike, but I built it. Flat-bar road bike with XTR/XT shifters and rear end and Ultegra bottom. Single digit mag brakes and Ultegra/OP wheels.

TF


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

My new Carpe Diem alu. This was when I first built it 2 weeks ago. Changed the position now a bit. Lowered the front end.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is mine:


----------

